# One of the best



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

I went with Egger Lawson last year as they were giving a great quote of aprox £725 for my R33 GTR with stage 1 mods, wheels, suspension, brakes, leather/alcantara interior. 

I got a quote through of £723 with £250 excess this year but doesnt include any track day insurance where last years did.Called around and got Warrick Davis for £658 with a £600 excess, A-Plan came back with £684 with £500 excess. Called Egger Lawson again to see if they would lower it.Only way was to up my excess to £500 similar to the others.They then gave me a quote of £567 with the £500 excess.

I think this is stunning considering they dont use any my no claims bonus which i can then put to one of my other cars so lowering the cost of insurance on them...

Give Egger Lawson a try as they are very helpful over the phone, i think the lady who deals with it is called Elaine...Happy hunting folks...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

got a number mate??


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Insurance*

Their number is 0845 365 2683..Give them a try as they are consistantly the lowest for me...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cheers.Just phoned A-Plan and they've quoted me £200 quid lower than my previous 'best' quote. Now into the middle 6's. Skyline ownership looks ever closer  

TT


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Egger Lawson*

Egger Lawson called me today to say that the mods i declared would cost to much and that they would need to put my insurance up by almost £100. I asked if this was a like for like on parts and they said " no." If i wanted an agreed value on my car it would be £24k agreed value which would cost another £100 making my premium up to £760--..I asked about my insurance last year and that i declared all mods to them, suprise suprise they couldnt find any record of modifications..I called them at least 4 times last year telling them the mods i had just completed, i sent them a spec list with some pics but they dont have this now...  ...

Im now searching for insurance companies who insure on an agreed value as i dont have great faith in Egger Lawson now--looking for help from you guys on who to insure with...

Do Chaucer still do Skyline Insurance?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Egger Lawson*

Chaucer couldnt help out on the price.. Ended up having to go with Egger Lawson on the agreed value policy of £24k.Total cost was £749 all in ( quite a bit from the original £569 ) but if anything happened to the car i would have cut my wrists if i got 12k back for it. At least this way its agreed on 24k.

I now need a valuation on the car and then a valuation on the parts, any receipts i have and loads of pics need sent--why cant it be simple....

Well at least you guys know they do agreed value policys so give them a try.


----------

